
Ask HN: Looking for User Test Volunteers - egze
Not so long ago I made a survey about open source contributions (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21780294) and found out that lots of developers want to contribute but are not sure how exactly to do it. We want to change this.<p>We are now looking for people to test our product idea. Please signup and help us build it.<p>#How?<p>We are doing a product test, and you will give us valuable feedback. We will connect in Zoom&#x2F;Skype&#x2F;whatever and send you a link to our prototype. Your task is to make sense of it how it works and to play our tutorial&#x2F;game till the end.<p>#How long will it take?<p>About 1 hour - not only the task but we would like to ask you some questions during the test.<p>#What do I need to be able to help?<p>1. You need Zoom or Skype client to be able to share your screen. Let me know if you have any other client and we’ll try to use it.<p>2. You need a microphone to talk with us.<p>3. A webcam would be nice, then we can see each other.<p>4. Register a GitHub account if you don’t already have one.<p>5. Make sure you have git installed on your compuer and usable in the Terminal.<p>6. Have a text editor to edit code.<p>#Who exactly are we looking for?<p>Developers who have never contributed to open source. If you are an experienced contributor, the task will be too easy for you and we all will not learn anything from it. It will also help if you are comfortable with working with the Terminal&#x2F;Command line. There are some git commands in the game that will require some work in the terminal.<p>#What timezone? When exactly?<p>We are located in Hamburg, Germany (GMT+1). We can do the interviews between 18:00-19:00 and after 21:00 on weekdays. On weekends we are more flexible. Just post if you are interested and when you are generally available and I’ll get in touch.<p>#Where do I sign up?<p>Here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;HuqoMYrpfvDYHRaM7
======
gus_massa
Which programming languages are you going to support?

